
Ask YC: I am modifying my startup. can I update my application? - ahmedaly
My startup is a chatbot.
I am making a pivot, adding more features and getting into a different market.<p>Is it possible to update it? or it&#x27;s too late and I would do it next cycle?
======
gus_massa
Send an email with the question to info@ycombinator.com . These post may fade
away unnoticed.

